# Adios Christopher Landau



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

US Ambassador Christopher Landau is out on Jan 20th.I hope he has a good life.

I wish Roberta Jacobson would consider coming back.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> US Ambassador Christopher Landau is out on Jan 20th.I hope he has a good life.
> 
> I wish Roberta Jacobson would consider coming back.


I am having the same thought, ¡que regrese la embajadora Jacobson!


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

What did Landau do or not do that you didn't like?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Well - color me old fashioned - but I think the US diplomatic influence has taken a hit 'recently'. I would prefer to see a career diplomat in the role of ambassador. Someone who has moved up through the ranks and acquired a lifetime of contacts with both similar experiences and knowledge with those foreigners they work with - not a politically connected lawyer (for example) who is rewarded for their views and has no relevant experience. I see that as a slap in the face to the career people.

Want more ? Do a google news search on Christopher Landau. Just look at some of the headlines.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

He was also encouraging Americans to come to Mexico on vacation in the midst of a pandemic, saying it was perfectly safe. I know that tourism is suffering due to COVID, but we really don't need Americans, with their super high infection rate coming down here to party it up.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

MangoTango said:


> Well - color me old fashioned - but I think the US diplomatic influence has taken a hit 'recently'. I would prefer to see a career diplomat in the role of ambassador. Someone who has moved up through the ranks and acquired a lifetime of contacts with both similar experiences and knowledge with those foreigners they work with - not a politically connected lawyer (for example) who is rewarded for their views and has no relevant experience. I see that as a slap in the face to the career people.
> 
> Want more ? Do a google news search on Christopher Landau. Just look at some of the headlines.


Many U.S. ambassadorships to reasonably reasonably quiet countries that aren't in the news much are awarded for loyalty to cronies because little is required. A guy like Landau would do fine, going to official photo-ops and glad-handing local hacks. Then there are countries very much on the radar, important trading partners or with which the U.S. has a problematic relation on multiple levels where a qualified and experienced _diplomat_ is required. Let's hope one is coming to México.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

For those of you who may not have seen this 
Biden to Tap Seasoned Former Diplomat to Oversee Southern Border Policy


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

MangoTango said:


> For those of you who may not have seen this
> Biden to Tap Seasoned Former Diplomat to Oversee Southern Border Policy


Roberta's qualified to do that too. _She will also help manage Washington’s relations with Mexico and other Central American countries that experts said have frayed during the past four years. _Frayed--ya think maybe just a little...or _bigly_?


----------

